# Operation: Lighthorse Remount



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Ok I geuss this would be a gooda place as any to post this so here I go...

My art project for this term is 'Gentleness vs Brutality'. And natrually my topic are horses. Now I was gona do about *Horse Slaughter*, but that topic is soooooo over publicised I decided to do something differnt. Anyway I found this book called 'The Animals war' about the animals who went to war in the first and second, paticularily the horses. Now as you pommies would know you guys have the only war memorial that I know of dedicated to the horses who gave their lives for their countries.

So this is what I'm asking. Would everyone send me pictures of their horse/ horses, at home or in the stable of livery doing horsy things, _*non-mounted *_, with their name and vital statistics (not sure if I will use that bit but I might) eg, height, breed and age. 

Because my main peice is going to be a large board with all these pictures of horses, and there gona be black and white edited so they look like olden day piccies and in the middle is going to be the question "Where are you now?" 


So I really, really, really, really apreciate it if you helped me.......

Thanks


----------



## DesertGal (Apr 28, 2007)

Wow, that sounds like a very interesting project.

Here are some pics of Christy and a couple of a friends horses. I'm not sure they are what you want but I'll put them in anyway...


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

*Gasp* :shock: :shock: :shock: 

THANKS THERE PERFECT


Thats exactly what i need!!!


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

You can use the pic of Bree if you want!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Will do..........






MORE PICCIES PLEASE ITS DUE IN JUNE


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

How old do the horses have to be? If it doesn't matter, then I'll post some of Rose, but tha'ts really all I have right now. How many pictures do you need? I hope we get a chance to see it when your finished!!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks Fresian mirror

It dosnt matter how old the horses are. Besides Rose is quite old looking for her age (yes I have seen piccies of her before LOL!! :lol: :lol: :lol: ). 

I havent quite figured out how many piccies I need but the board I'm putting them on is 40cm by 70cm. So quite a few and i'll definately put up a picture of the finished item on this link but I was even thinking about putting the finished item...if its good enough up for auction of eBay.......dunno what'do'ya think??


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

That would be a good idea! I'm sure someone would like to have it, I bet it's going to look great!  Here are a few pictures, I'll try to use one's that you haven't seen a million times already :wink:  If you've seen any others in a different post that you like better, feel free to use those too  

Name; Rose -Jilte's Jazzy Lady-
Age: 1 yr
Breed: Friesian/Appaloosa
Height: 14'2
Weight: 670 or so
Vital: She's very healthy, no probs yet! (KOW of course :wink: )








































Hope these are okay!!


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

Here ya go... Not sure how many you want but I'll post a bunch. I'd love to see your project when your done!

Scooter
14.2 hh
9 years old

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/scooter132004/Fun044-1.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/scooter132004/bbb.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/scooter132004/Scooter010.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/scooter132004/Pic012.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/scooter132004/000000000scooter004.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/scooter132004/flat3.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/scooter132004/Pic017.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/scooter132004/DSCF0647.jpg


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks guys!!!     

Your piccies are awesome


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Ok I have figured out what I'm gona do now. Because our thing has to be a sculpture I'm gona get a whole *HEAP* of milo tins and stack them up like totem polls and stick the black a white piccies on it.

On the note of piccies, please dont get up me Desertgal but you didnt give me the name of the fuzzy black horse......so I named him Black bird......if that ticks you or your freind off give me his real name and I'll change it...

Now I was gona show you the ones I've photoshopped so far of Rose, Desertgal's horses and Bree but the computer wont let me upload so......GRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Ohh!! I can't wait to see  Computer: Stop being bad! lol


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

heyhey.

You're more then welcome to use a few of my horses pics if you like.














































I wasnt sure what you wanted but there is some picture's there if you like.


----------



## DesertGal (Apr 28, 2007)

> Desertgal but you didnt give me the name of the fuzzy black horse......so I named him Black bird......


LOL! I like it! Although his name is Bill. I'm not crazy about Bill, but then he isn't mine...  He is a mustang that my friend is re-training. He was used as a ranch horse, and was terrified of people when she got him 4 months ago. He will walk right up to you now.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

PHEW!!!!
I thought you might get ticked off but like I started on the piccies and I got to his and the penny dropped that I didnt have his name so I thought Black Beauty was too steroytyped so Black Bird popped in

Thanks Arabian Princess for your piccies they're awesome!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey thanks for the Piccies everyone


Um what is the pally and the white horses names Arabian Princess?? Hehe!!


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

sorry i should of put name's.

the pally - Mine

the grey - Benny


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Is the Pally really called Mine??

Wow!! thats like a horse I used to know called Hello!!

I geuss it beats all the Fattyboombooms and other weird names out there!!!

Thanks for the names




MORE PICCIES PEOPLE CHOP CHOP!!!


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

i got new one's


----------



## sammiwhiskers2k6 (Dec 4, 2006)

Hiya.... use mine pleaassseee  

This is Stig, hes a 15.2 ,6 year old appolosa 











This is Marbz, shes 14hh, 9 years old , cob x


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Stig? :shock: 

I *LOVE* that name. Do you watch top gear or something!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Well thanks guys for your piccies. I've started building my sculpture
but did you realise that Horsforum dosnt upload photoshopped photos??? Like how totally annoying. 

So if you want a sneak preveiw of your horse your gona have to send a me your email adress to [email protected] if you want to see


----------



## carlabunyan (Feb 26, 2007)

my email is [email protected] i want a preview! lol im uploading pics of jerry (my horse) tonight but heres a few of my mums horse bonnie


































her name is bonnie for short she is from france and her actual name is Bonne Idee


----------



## Bourbon St. (May 25, 2007)

Horse's Name: Bourbon Street
Breed: registered American Quarter
Age:16 and still kicking but in the hunter/jumper ring
Height: 16.0


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

i love your project idea!!!
Horse Name: Rain
Breed: 1/2 QH/Arab 1/2 TB
Age: 3 years and 3 months
Hieght: 15.2 hh
































i hope you can use these


----------



## horseywanderer (Feb 10, 2007)

dont know if you still need pics but here you go


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Thank you thank you!!!!

I thought people had forgotten about me!!!


I'll send you picceis carlabunyan sometime today or tommorow at latest


----------



## DesertGal (Apr 28, 2007)

I would love to see your work!
Here is my email address: [email protected]

You might be able to put them in from photobucket. http://photobucket.com/ You have to sign up, but it's free.
Upload to photobucket, you can resize there if you need to, then just copy the img code and paste. More work than just uploading, but it might work...?


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

*Gasp*


I love Shires their so powerful and Annie is soooooo cute thank you people more piccies!!!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

MORE PICCIES EVERYONE!!!!!

MUSH!!!!


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

More you say?

--


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

More you say?

--


----------



## lovemydwb (May 24, 2007)

*project*

Here's my baby boy. His name is "Rum" and his show name is "Ghirardelli Boy" whichever name you wish to use.
He's a 5 year old Dutch Warmblood, 16.2 hands and I'm guessing 1200 lbs. I have a bunch more I'll put them up tonight but here you go for now!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey! Here are two more picture's for you! This is my new filly, she's only one month old so I wont be able to pick her up until Aug when they wean her. I wasn't able to get the butt shot, so I dunno if you can use the second one or not.

Age: One month
Breed: Missouri Foxtrotter
Name: She doesn't have one yet.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Dunno why that posted so weird...


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Ok I thanks you for your piccies. I couldnt a done it without you but unfortunately I'm done. Its end of term and It was due today. 


I'm sorry........     

I'll have a piccie of the fininshed product soon.

Thank you for all your piccies


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Well again thanks a *MILLION* to you all!!

*HUGS ALLROUND*

Sadly I only got a B- C+............Evil teachers :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

But I should have a piccie of the finished picture soon......


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Ok Im sorry it took so long but heres a piccie of the final peice



































TAA-DAA!!!

LOL!!!


----------

